# Soft Plastic mold?



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a swimbait that was discontinued this year. It is absolutely one of my favorites. I am considering making a plaster or some other type of mold to pour my own. I have never tried this so any tips tricks would help. This will not be a big production, only for my personal use, so think cheap.

Big questions:
1. Will the soft plastic make a proper impression in a 2 part mold?
My plan was to take 2 pie plates and do my best to place half the lure in each side and let dry separately. I would place multiple lures in the plate and mark the successful ones to use again, then modify the unsuccessful ones.

2. Is plaster my best low cost option?
Figured this would be the cheapest. Have seen Bondo used and others as well.

3. This bait has a very thin tail, What are the chances it will be straight or any tips for making it so?

4. Is there a good way to harden a soft plastic to stiffen it up, other than making a clay replica, which would be tough due to thin tail?

5. What should I clear coat with that will withstand the heat from the plastic and where can I buy it?

Thanks in advance for any input. I am running out of these baits much faster than I would like, and want to have enough for next fishing season


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Im wondering about epoxies somehow. There should be something you could coat the bait with that would prevent the epoxy from sticking? Not real sure. I'm interested as well


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Slippy I use Durhams rock hard you can get about for pounds for $10.now this is a little more expensive but you can use fiber glass reson it makes a more detailed mold.I all so use a two part epoxy to seal the molds then they don't stick. check out YouTube on making soft plastic lure mold lots of info and good stuff.the Durhams you can make your test molds out of and use them pretty fast to see how they will work. once you get all that out of the way then I use a RTV kit you can get at hobby lobby for your finished produckt.good luck


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

And all so make sure you get the heat stabilizer for your soft plastic so you don't burn it I learned my lesson on that because of the crap microwave i use.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

So you use the putty for forming the lure, or can you set the soft plastic down in it to make the mold? I would probably coat lure in vaseline so it won't stick in the plaster mold. 

Isn't the RTV the same kind of product?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I also want to make 2 molds one of a minnow style with a ribbon tail and the other has a paddle tail not much body movement but the paddle tail is very energetic. I want to try this method


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

st.slippy said:


> So you use the putty for forming the lure, or can you set the soft plastic down in it to make the mold? I would probably coat lure in vaseline so it won't stick in the plaster mold.
> 
> Isn't the RTV the same kind of product?


sorry should have clarified that the rock hard is a water putty i super glue the bait down in a small box and pour it on the bait.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Go on tackleunderground, lots of info on mold making and pouring. You can make 2 part molds out of plaster of paris, it will be refered to as a POP mold. These molds work great. I have also made many out of fibergass resin but never a 2 part. One warning, it can be addicting pouring your own baits. I buy very few plastic baits anymore.


----------

